

PayPal Integration - title84

How long would it take to integrate PayPal into my ecommerce store?  How about an Authorize.net solution?
======
maxklein
It will take you a couple of hours to get paypal in.

------
title84
is that for express? isn't there a more advanced integration? i'm referring to
the more detailed on.

